# Timid budwing



## ben-sharp1 (Aug 9, 2007)

I have a recently purchased budwing, afterthe 1st 2 days of him (or her) eating he went off his food. Not only that but now seems to be rather scared of it.

Now at first i thought it was because he was going to moult but it's been 3 days now and he does'nt realy seem to be staying still for very long. Also when i try to feed him he becomes agitated and either runs off or displays, i thought it may be the way i was offering him food as sometimes when holding a cricket in some tweezers they splay thier legs wich could be seen as a treat display maybe? But since then i've offed flys and moths none of which he seems to be very intrested in. Any suggestions?


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 9, 2007)

Mantises just do that. They eat, then they stop, then they eat again. I don't know how to explain it.


----------



## ben-sharp1 (Aug 10, 2007)

Realy? Well that's a relief because i was starting to get worried, i'd hate to lose him. Thanks for the reply.


----------

